# NewPee 2: Electric boogaloo



## Black-opal (Aug 18, 2015)

Lessons learned from the first batch, this batch has no added water.


supplies:

20 containers of Newmans Own Limeade (2 were lemonade because my short little t-rex arms couldn't reach) 
14 # sugar (SG 1.140, aiming for 18%)
Kv1116 (my LBS was out of 118)
Energizer and Nutrient at normal SP levels.

all 20 would not fit in the brew bucket, thankfully I made the sugar slurried limeade first. lesson learned from my first batch. have 2 gallons left which will likely be drank anyway.

attempted to wake up the yeast with a nice sugary snack and warm water, it wasn't amused. pitched it anyways. fed & energized, still no reaction. Park it in corner of the kitchen. just checked on it, fizzing has begin! resting the lid on the bucket to keep the flies out of it.


----------



## Black-opal (Sep 5, 2015)

it's going alright, ferment seems to have slowed down, not very much C02 is coming out of solution when I give it air. will transfer to secondary in two days. unsure if will get to dry by when I need it, but I won't mind if it's still on the sweet side, will just mean I won't have to backsweeten it at all.


----------



## Black-opal (Sep 15, 2015)

has transferred beautifully, was quite a lot of dead at the bottom. moreso than last batch. has been tasted  has been deemed "dangerous" by DH 
Rain has shown up again here in Southern California with cool temperatures which is likely why the Newpee didn't go anywhere. it's alright though, sitting at 11% I'm happy with the outcome and won't need to backsweeten it at all. 

DH is thinking of adding some tequila for flavor after we clarify & Stabilize, heck why not


----------

